
Try Harder, Get Smarter: A teacher's journey through the OSCP exam - Benichmt1
https://medium.com/@benichmt1/try-harder-get-smarter-1ce5010bbc82#.fgv0bp130
======
Benichmt1
FYI - I am the author. Sorry if it reads like a puff piece, but I wrote it as
part of a contest. I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have.

